# Water drop photography



## pasknucklehead (Mar 21, 2016)

Is there still folks on here that does the waterdrop photography?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 21, 2016)

pasknucklehead said:


> Is there still folks on here that does the waterdrop photography?




Is there one person in specific you were looking for?  Generally water drop photography is like HDR.  Everyone that discovers it runs wild with it on the forum until one of two things happen...

Either they get bored with it for any number of reasons and move on to something else, or they master it and create amazing images.  FAR more in the first camp than the second.


----------

